# Notfall!!! Goldfisch frisst großen Wurm



## Mops (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

war eben noch mal kurz am Teich und wunderte mich über die Wasserbewegungen. Dann sah ich das mein einer __ Goldfisch einen riesigen __ Regenwurm in dem Maul hatte und vom Schubi gejagt wurde, der auch etwas abhaben wollte. 

Ne ganze Zeit später hatte der Goldi immer noch ein riesiges Stück Wurm raushängen, so ca. 5cm lang. Da der Goldi selbst aber auch nur knappe 10cm groß ist, mach ich mir nun Sorgen, ob das ganze evtl. gefährlich ist???

Hab die Vermutung, das nun der eine Teil im Fisch ist, während der Rest nicht mehr rein passt und nun quasi fest steckt. Hab auch schon versucht, ihn zu fangen, aber nichts zu machen bei 10cm Fisch in 7000l Wasser. Er scheint auch zu versuchen, den Wurm weiter zu schlucken oder abzubeißen, klappt aber nicht.

Was meint ihr, muß ich mir Sorgen machen, oder bekommt er das noch hin? :help


----------



## VolkerN (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notfall!!!  Goldfisch frisst großen Wurm*

Hallo aeh "Mops" ? 

...einer meiner Goldis hat das vor kurzem auch versucht. Er hat aber vom __ Regenwurm wieder abgelassen. 

Aber selbst wenn er weiter versucht ihn zu fressen. So ein Goldfisch hat im Rachen Schlundzaehne und sollte sich damit vom Rest des Wurms trennen koennen. Ich wuerd sagen ...lass die Natur einfach machen


----------



## Mops (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notfall!!!  Goldfisch frisst großen Wurm*

japh, Mops,

stimmt schon so, ist aber ne traurige Geschichte

Dann werde ich wohl mal abwarten und die Daumen drücken, dass der Kleine das ganze übersteht.:beten

Gruß
Mops


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notfall!!!  Goldfisch frisst großen Wurm*

Hallo Mops,
Du bist nicht der Erste, der hier im Forum über "regenwurmfressende" Fische berichtet! Auch meine "Kleinen" lassen keinen Wurm entkommen. Wenn sie sich nicht beobachtet/bedrängt fühlen, springen sie nach allen tieffliegenden Insekten, und ziehen die __ Würmer vom Rand in den Teich. Auch die lästigen Fadenalgen werden systematisch nach Fressbarem durchstöbert. Selbst so einen großen Wurm haben meine Fische bislang mit der Zeit "verdaut". Wundere Dich dann nicht ein paar Tage später über das, was am After wieder 'rauskommt (sorry!).


----------



## Piddel (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notfall!!!  Goldfisch frisst großen Wurm*

Hallöle,

also ab und an kriegen meine Goldi`s und Bunki`s kleine __ Würmer ( große Tauwürmer bleiben im Beet ) die bei der Gartenarbeit anfallen. Die stürzen sich regelrecht drauf und wenn ein Stück Wurm aus dem Maul hängt dann geht die Post richtig ab. Der Futterneid unter den Fischen ist  groß und der Wurminhaber wird durch den ganzen Teich gejagd.

Selbst der Nachwuchs versucht alles um nen Wurm zu kriegen aber meistens ohne Erfolg   ...Geschadet hat es bisher keinen Fisch.

Viele Grüße
Piddel

NS als Angler hab ich unzählige Kleinstbarsche auf riesigen Würmern *( leider )* fangen müssen :__ nase


----------



## Dawn (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notfall!!!  Goldfisch frisst großen Wurm*

Hi!
Nachdem ich vor einigen Wochen einen regenwurmfressenden __ Moderlieschen-Mann verloren habe (der hat ihn 2 Tage im Maul gehabt und nimmer losgelassen, irgendwann waren dann Fisch und Wurm verschwunden, ich nehme an, es hatte ihm letztlich nicht gemundet), hab ich heute den anderen Moderlieschen-Mann sabgekäschert und mittels Pinzette von dem Wurm befreit, der hatte doch glatt gute 2 cm Wurm im Schlund gehabt!
Ich hoffe, er überlebt das, zumal ich den Eindruck hatte, dass das Teil, das im Fischschlund war, leicht blutig tingiert war , der Rest vom Wurm war wie auf dem obigen Foto rein weiß......


----------



## danyvet (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notfall!!!  Goldfisch frisst großen Wurm*

Ach, meine Molchis fressen auch ab und zu Regenwürmer, wenn sie die Gelegenheit haben. Sie kämpfen zwar dann immer beim Schwimmen an die Oberfläche um Luft zu holen, dafür gehts umso schneller wieder in die Tiefe  und richtig fett sind sie dann ein paar Tage lang! :shock Kennt ihr mein Video noch nicht, wo sich eine Schar Molchis um einen Wurm rauft?  der ganz rechts, den man zum Schluss am Rücken liegen sieht, hat danach noch gelebt  im Video (das ich leider aufgrund des starken Windes abbrechen musste) schauts aus, als ob er schon erstickt wäre an dem Wurm


----------



## Mops (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notfall!!!  Goldfisch frisst großen Wurm*

Danke für die aufmunternden Antworten.

Wurm ist weg, Fisch schwimmt putzmunter im Teich umher.

Und buddelt ständig meine Pflanzen aus. 

Mitlerweile haben wir auch klären können, wie der Wurm ins Wasser kam. Eines unserer verwöhnten Vögelchen fand ihn wohl zu schmutzig und wollte ihn im Teich waschen. Dabei ist er wohl entwischt, (oder entwischt worden) 

Hoffe das war ihm eine Lehre.

(Hatte mich schon gewundert, warum meine Fische zeitweise so rund aussehen.)

Gruß
Mops


----------



## Piddel (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notfall!!!  Goldfisch frisst großen Wurm*



Mops schrieb:


> Wurm ist weg, Fisch schwimmt putzmunter im Teich umher.
> Und buddelt ständig meine Pflanzen aus.




Hi Mops,
schmeiß doch ein paar __ Würmer in den Teich - dann lässt er die Flossen weg von den Pflanzen...
MfG Piddel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notfall!!!  Goldfisch frisst großen Wurm*

Hi Mops,

für den Wurm wäre eh jede Hilfe zu spät gekommen

Fische haben selbst mit so großen Brocken eigentlich kein Problem (zumindest nicht so lange noch Wasser durch Maul paßt). __ Hechte schnappen sich manchmal so große Beutefische das die ihnen noch mehrere Tage aus dem Maul ragen. Wenn der Teil der im Magen liegt verdaut wird rutscht die Beute langsam nach

MfG Frank


----------



## Mops (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notfall!!!  Goldfisch frisst großen Wurm*

Danke für die viele Zuwendung. 

Um den Wurm hab ich mir aber nie Sorgen gemacht  der sah eh nicht mehr gut aus 

Aber weitere __ Würmer in den Teich schmeissen, nee, nee  lieber nicht. Gerade der Goldi sieht doch recht kugelig aus.  Wurde schon drauf angesprochen, sie doch weniger zu füttern.

 Dabei haben sie doch nur einmal ein ganz paar Flocken bekommen

Haben ja die Namen frei Schnauze vergeben, sollte Berta etwa tatsächlich eine Berta sein und kein Bert?  (Sah ja auch nie nach Bert aus)


----------



## sanatee (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notfall!!!  Goldfisch frisst großen Wurm*



Mops schrieb:


> Haben ja die Namen frei Schnauze vergeben, sollte Berta etwa tatsächlich eine Berta sein und kein Bert?  (Sah ja auch nie nach Bert aus)



kann man bei einem Goldfisch oder Koi irgendwie erkennen ob Bert oder Berta???


----------



## Mops (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notfall!!!  Goldfisch frisst großen Wurm*

Keine Ahnung, hoffen ja auf eine Männer-WG. Aber nur weil es Jungs sein sollen, müssen Sie ja nicht auch mänliche Namen bekommen, oder

(Meine Mäuse hießen ja auch Paprika und Tomate und waren keine Gemüse)


----------



## sanatee (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notfall!!!  Goldfisch frisst großen Wurm*



Mops schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, hoffen ja auf eine Männer-WG. Aber nur weil es Jungs sein sollen, müssen Sie ja nicht auch mänliche Namen bekommen, oder
> 
> (Meine Mäuse hießen ja auch Paprika und Tomate und waren keine Gemüse)



also da ich wirklich null Ahnung davon habe, ob man bei einem Fisch "mal eben so" das geschlecht bestimmen kann, hab ich die Namen auch frei Schnauze verteilt


----------



## Tomke (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Notfall!!!  Goldfisch frisst großen Wurm*

Hallo,
geht mir ähnlich. Man soll sie manchmal in der Laichzeit daran erkennen, daß die Männchen die Weibchen jagen. Außerdem sollen die Weibchen etwas rundlicher sein. Manchmal.
Trotzdem schätze ich, meine Jupp und Klärchen sind Juppa und Kläuschen, mein Otto eine Ottilie und Mathilde... hoffentlich doch ein Weibchen. 
Alles nicht so einfach...

Liebe Grüße, Heike

@Mops
Die Namen passen super zu den Fischen!


----------



## Mops (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Notfall!!!  Goldfisch frisst großen Wurm*

Also, Berta hat sich nun auch also echte Berta entpuppt und sorgt mit Tony fleißig für Nachwuchs 

Unser Paulchen wurde uns leider aus dem Teich geholt, vermutlich durch Nachbar´s Katze

Und ich war so froh, das er eine soo schöne orange-schwarze Färbung hatte.


----------

